

The future: Quadcopter UAVs recharging your smartphone with wireless power - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/130127-the-future-quadcopter-uavs-recharging-your-smartphone-with-wireless-power

======
croddin
Reading this headline sort of made me want a taco.

------
planetguy
_it also means that, in the future, you might be able to call out a quadcopter
to recharge your mobile phone_

That's probably the dumbest, least practical idea I've ever heard. No wait,
that's pointless hyperbole. However it is definitely a dumb and impractical
idea.

Now, the idea of recharging remote unmanned facilities such as weather
stations using UAVs? That makes sense. I don't know if the economics of it
quite work out versus, say, solar power, but it makes some kind of reasonable
sense. Recharging my phone, though? No sense. No sense at all!

What gives, random click-whoring author? There's a press release about a
perfectly sensible, kinda-cool technology, but you know that "recharging
weather stations" will get far fewer clicks than "recharging your smartphone"
so you decide to make up your _own_ pointless, clearly stupid application for
this technology and lead the story with _that_. Shame!

